# Oblivious Haunted House ( here's our Haunt this year )



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's some Pics of my Haunt this year 2015 ... hope you like them ...


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Couple more


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

And Here's Our Home Haunt Oblivious Haunted House Walkthrough ... https://youtu.be/ZJs4M19avuI


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Jose, that is INCREDIBLE work!! 
Thank you for all you do for the haunt community.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Our*
................


----------



## jenrens (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow that is amazing! Great work! Those crawling spiders are just too much! What is the music used during the live walkthrough on You Tube?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Great haunt! Lots of talent and hard work. Thank you for sharing the photos. Fantastic inspiration!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

thank you !! were all in it together !!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Adam Johnstons creatures and critters from frightprops...


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Over the top detail work~fantastic haunt!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Great! I like how you planned it all out - what software are you using?


----------



## Ghostly Gal (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow!!! Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

punkineater said:


> Over the top detail work~fantastic haunt!


Thank you !!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

ChrisW said:


> Great! I like how you planned it all out - what software are you using?


Avid Studios and thanks


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Woooooooooahhhhh that's fantastic. I bet everyone loves going through your haunt. Screams galore I'm guessing... Very professional. I take my hat off to you


----------



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

Great work and awesome you-tube vids


----------



## jigsaw2000 (Oct 5, 2015)

really cool, very beautiful snake, and the spiders are so creepy. 
really a god work, creepy and exciting


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Amazing job Jose, I love the incredible details!! It is inspirational, you must be so proud of you and your team's work!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments time to plan for next year !!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

that is GREAT!!!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Spectacular mix of actors and backdrop. The lighting was perfect (but you prob already know that!). I enjoyed seeing the faux painting (and how lighter colors of yellow and orange were used) esp in the rust areas and how amazingly well they look in the dark. 
Deoblo - what does HFL stand for??


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> Spectacular mix of actors and backdrop. The lighting was perfect (but you prob already know that!). I enjoyed seeing the faux painting (and how lighter colors of yellow and orange were used) esp in the rust areas and how amazingly well they look in the dark.
> Deoblo - what does HFL stand for??


Thank you so much !! It Means Haunters For Life !!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

WOWSER ! Very impressive ! Everything looks fantastic !


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Deoblo, fantastic haunt! I had to watch the video because your pictures were so perfect, it looked like video game stills. Your team did an amazing paint and lighting job.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Amazing! I also thought the stills were from a video imaging software..until I saw them come to life in you tube.. 
Wow...incredible


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow! That is fantastic! So much detail .... love it


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks guys we spent alot of time detailing I'm glad it turned out ..and thanks you for all your comments !!


----------



## Mystic Moon Hollow (Sep 9, 2015)

So wish there was something this awesome in our area but nothing even close! Kudos to you and all involved, it looks amazing!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Mystic Moon Hollow said:


> So wish there was something this awesome in our area but nothing even close! Kudos to you and all involved, it looks amazing!


thanks you so much !!time to take a break and plan for next year !!


----------



## Elmen (Nov 2, 2015)

deoblo said:


> Here's some Pics of my Haunt this year 2015 ... hope you like them ...


Awesome!! INCREDIBLE work!!
Insane details. Congrats-


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Elmen said:


> Awesome!! INCREDIBLE work!!
> Insane details. Congrats-


thank you !! i dont think you can ever stop detailing LOL!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I too initially thought this was some graphic software stills so was a bit confused what I was seeing. Absolutely blown away when I started to watch the video and saw it was all real scenery. Damn you guys are good! Absolutely every inch is detailed. Just Wow! I like how the video takes you through the haunt first then adds the actors and props for the emersed experience. Great crew and props there. I think my favorite scare was the lady on the ground asking for help and then finding out why when he pops out from behind the scenery! I know I would have screamed at that point. Loved the audio. Whatever you charge for it is well worth the entry and I can see why people line up to go through. Excellent!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I too initially thought this was some graphic software stills so was a bit confused what I was seeing. Absolutely blown away when I started to watch the video and saw it was all real scenery. Damn you guys are good! Absolutely every inch is detailed. Just Wow! I like how the video takes you through the haunt first then adds the actors and props for the emersed experience. Great crew and props there. I think my favorite scare was the lady on the ground asking for help and then finding out why when he pops out from behind the scenery! I know I would have screamed at that point. Loved the audio. Whatever you charge for it is well worth the entry and I can see why people line up to go through. Excellent!


thanks ..all the props didnt go off nobody actually knew the camera was coming though LOL!! nor did the actors ..were going to do better at videoing next year !! but thank you !!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KirstenO (Jul 14, 2012)

This is borderline genious!
I'm in awe!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

KirstenO said:


> This is borderline genious!
> I'm in awe!


Thank you !!


----------

